
Ride in your privately-owned rail car to see North America - AlexMuir
http://www.amtrak.com/privately-owned-rail-cars
======
danielvf
TLDR, Amtrak will add your train car to a normally scheduled passenger train
for $2.80 per mile, plus fees. Lots of fees.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Total bucket list item.

